# Another Microwave Messup!!



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, took this chunk of maple (what i thought was burl, ended up being not-burl) and rough-turned it saturday. Then, I let it set for a few days, and I microwaved it today to try and quick-dry it. Well, after microwaving it, it has turned into the leaning tower of pisa!!! What the heck did I do wrong here?? my microwave sessions were short. 30 seconds, set for an hour, then 20 seconds, and i take it out and see this.... 

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding041_zps3b992bb5.jpg


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2013)

Wood moves when it dries, so I'm not sure you did anything wrong. Turning green wood to finished form is always full of surprises. If you don't want the warped shapes, you'll need to start with dry stock or twice turn the piece(turn, dry, re-turn). Mesquite is one wood that seems to move very little while drying, so it is a possible exception to the scenario above.

Just out of curiosity, if your going to turn green to finished form, why bother with the microwave? You may actually see less distortion with natural drying.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Dave. And I am familiar with the need for dry stock, which is why I wanted to put it in the microwave; to get it dry. I just figured after turning, it would be less wood to dry, and wouldn't be as much of a problem. I'm thinking now though, that maybe with there being less wood, the wood was more susceptible to warping..

And I put her in the microwave to see if I could get it in "dry" form alot faster.. i have 'patience' troubles...


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope I didn't steer you wrong. I thought you were talking green / wet blocks.

I have never tried a turned piece.

Dave


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh well, no worries. This was all experimental. Just a little hunk I cut down and cut into blanks. Probably 20 minutes worth of work total.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> Thanks Dave. And I am familiar with the need for dry stock, which is why I wanted to put it in the microwave; to get it dry. I just figured after turning, it would be less wood to dry, and wouldn't be as much of a problem. I'm thinking now though, that maybe with there being less wood, the wood was more susceptible to warping..
> 
> And I put her in the microwave to see if I could get it in "dry" form alot faster.. i have 'patience' troubles...



I hear you on the patience issue... You're not alone!

If you can remount that piece on the lathe, you can always true it up and get rid of the lean. Or you can just tell everybody you did it on purpose...:i_dunno:


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been thinking of what to do.. Put it in the microwave just for kicks and giggles and it leans even worse now... No way I can get it back on the mandrel.. It's firewood. But I'm wondering if I could microwave a block, drill and turn it, then seal it in glue to let it sit and slowly dry? Then re-turn, and finish?


----------

